# Devs please take note... (reprise)



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Megaupload will not be a viable host for your files for the foreseeable future: http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/01/20/technology/indictment-charges-megaupload-site-with-piracy.xml I hope multiupload and mediafire are not also involved in or indicted for piracy









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Thx skynet11. I am in the process of uploading my stuff to mediafire because of this.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

_josh__ said:


> Thx skynet11. I am in the process of uploading my stuff to mediafire because of this.


No problem... I just hope the same thing doesn't happen to them









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

same here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

'Anonymous' allegedly crashes Justice.gov after FBI shuts down MegaUpload


----------

